# Vote these three out !!!!!!!!!



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

If your a resident Waterfowler and do not want us to turn into another Texas these three must go! Jon Nelson Dist. 7,Eugene Nicholas Dist.15,Mike Every Dist. 23. If you know friends in these Districts have them vote against these guys.Check out how they voted last session.


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

Nelson's famous quote from the Judiciary B hearings : "Nonresidents have equal value with residents, they are the same to me". These three are in the pocket of corporate hunting. They are pro commercial hunting, pro leasing, anti resident. Definately not advocates for North Dakota.


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

To see how your representative is graded on hunting issues, check out the link below. These reps could be making legislation that will affect your hunting for MANY years to follow.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/gradingscale.pdf


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

very interesting page with the grades on them. who made that? it's nice to see what kind of work our legislators are doing for us by looking at that... we need to get all hunters in gear for this legislative session and start contacting all the legislators!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

All three individuals listed in the above post have been unofficially re-elected to office.

On the otherside of the fence, Al Carlson (Fgo), every resident hunters friend, was re-elected also.


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Every is a stand-up guy. I'm glad he won.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Mike Every might be a nice guy in your opinion, but he is all for commercialization of wildlife and letting as many nonresidents in as we can. I don't think any one is stating that he is a bad person, he just has different objectives than what most people on this site want.


----------

